# Newbs



## mhill14007 (Jul 17, 2017)

Good afternoon y'all, I've been on the site for a few days browsing around and decided to join. I'm from a small town in Texas, married with two kids, we enjoy fishing both freshwater and saltwater. My boy and I frequent Galveston and the surrounding areas trying to get him on his first red. I found y'all when I was looking for small skiff plans to get us out into the water hopefully to track some fish. I don't currently have a boat but when I was younger I did have a 12' Jon with a 9.9 Johnson on the back, I do miss it. I've seen a couple awesome builds and I'm going to follow/read and hopefully get some pointers from y'all on a build.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome from Tx


----------



## Dschouest42 (Jul 12, 2017)

Welcome aboard! I hope you get 'em on his first redfish reel soon! I know I have a younger cousin with an itch for fishing, and I cannot wait to get him on his first redfish in the future!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

